# Confrontation



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

These 2 have been friends for a while, but lately the jag doesn't want to know.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

those two are gorgeous man. and you got some seriouse skill in photography. very very nice. thanks for posting


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Real nice......first Oscar I've seen in a long time without HITH. Great job!


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

Thanks guy's.


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

Hi Dennis.









Those 2 are some stunning fish indeed Den, haven't seen their picts in the other forum.

Jaguar Cichlid=Managuense right?.

What's the size of them both Den?, I believe the Managuense reaches sizes up to 24". Doesn't it?

Congratrulations, oustanding fish and outstanding picts....







(just waith til i buy my new Cannon and you'll see....







)....









Cheers.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Nice looking fish and pics. Keep an eye on that oscar though - jags can get pretty nasty and they have the teeth to back it up. You just may wake up to a shredded oscar.


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

Armand_caribe said:


> Nice looking fish and pics. Keep an eye on that oscar though - jags can get pretty nasty and they have the teeth to back it up. You just may wake up to a shredded oscar.


Your right about the teeth. Both jags seem to put up with the oscar, he insist's on staying close to one or the other of them. They mouth him and push him away, but he stands his ground. I think he's looking for a mate.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

HOLY that jag is amazing man!!!


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Just Beautiful


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wow stunning fish and pics


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Man...I am impressed with what you have shown the past few threads!
WHat is your stock list?
Have a pic of the room?
Very nice.


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

notaverage said:


> Man...I am impressed with what you have shown the past few threads!
> WHat is your stock list?
> Have a pic of the room?
> Very nice.


Difficult to get a picture of the room as its a converted garage and only 8 feet wide. I have the 8x2x2 to my right and a 6x2x2 to my left. It doubles as my den/office.
I have another garage at the front of the house, was a workshop at one time, that houses another 12 tanks, most with young reds in. The breeders are in there as well, I have lowered the temperature on their tank to stop them breeding at the moment. There is also a 8" rhom and a 7" mac in separate tanks , of course. I have a 6x2x2 with 15 juvenile reds in there as well. I will post some pictures of my other fish, H odoe, wolf, dog characin, etc.


----------

